# I suoi corti capelli bianchi non mortificano la sua innata eleganza



## zipp404

Mi domando se _mortificare_ sia usato nel senso di _sminuire_ nel contesto sottostante visto che il vocabulario Treccani definisce _mortificare_, in senso figurato, come “attribuire un valore inferiore al reale" (per esempio: _mortificare il lavoro altrui)_ e dà come sinonimi di questo senso figurato di _mortificare _i verbi “_sminuire, sottovalutare, svalutare, svilire_.”

*Contesto*

Un'autrice descrive l’aspetto esteriore di una nonna:

-----------------​
«*I suoi corti capelli bianchi e il grembiule* non mortificano* la sua innata eleganza* e lasciano intatta la percezione di una bellezza un po’ sfiorita dal peso degli anni, ma a cui la vita, in cambio, ha dotato un fascino magnetico unico.»

-----------------​Parafrasando:


I suoi corti capelli bianchi e il grembiule *non mortificano *la sua innata eleganza   
I suoi corti capelli bianchi e il grembiule *non sminuiscono *la sua innata eleganza
I suoi corti capelli bianchi e il grembiule *non diminuiscono *la sua innata eleganza

Ho capito bene, o sbaglio?

_Ringrazio come sempre chi vorrà aiutarmi_


----------



## Starless74

Ciao, zipp
sì, il senso della frase è quello.

Fossi l'autrice, non avrei usato "mortificare" che in genere richiama più aspetti psicologici o spirituali che estetici/fisici, ma questo è solo un mio parere.


----------



## zipp404

Starless74 said:


> sì, il senso della frase è quello.
> 
> Fossi l'autrice, non avrei usato "mortificare" che in genere richiama più aspetti psicologici o spirituali che estetici/fisici, ma questo è solo un mio parere.



_Grazie_

*1*.  Potreste farmi un'esempio di una frase contenente il verbo _mortificare _che faccia riferimento a un aspetto psicologico o spirituale?  

*2*.  Calzano in questo contesto le parafrasi con _sminuire _e _disminuire_?


----------



## bearded

Ciao
1. Esempi: a) mi scuso di aver usato parole offensive: sono pentito e mortificato (anche 'contrito')  ;   b) non dovete deridere uno straniero né mortificarlo perché non parla bene italiano; (in questi esempi 'mortificare' significa umiliare);
2. 'sminuire' (= diminuire+svalutare) è perfetto nel contesto, _disminuire _non esiste.


----------



## zipp404

_Grazie!_

1. Il senso di _mortificare _dei tuoi esempi lo conosco.  Non capivo il senso della frase di Starless perché un po' astratta ("in genere [mortificare] richiama più aspetti psicologici o spirituali che estetici/fisici"].

2. Intendevo _diminuire _(come ho scritto al #1); come vedi è un altro caso in cui il mio italiano riflette l'influenza spagnola.


----------



## bearded

Prego  
( nel frattempo ho fatto qualche aggiunta o modifica al mio messaggio precedente )


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> Ciao
> 1. Esempi: *a*) mi scuso di aver usato parole offensive: sono pentito e *mortificato *(anche 'contrito')  ;   *b*) non dovete deridere uno straniero né mortificarlo perché non parla bene italiano; (*in questi esempi 'mortificare' significa umiliare*);
> 2. 'sminuire' (= diminuire+svalutare) è perfetto nel contesto, _disminuire _non esiste.



Sì, questi sensi del verbo li conoscevo perché li ho trovati nella lettura di romanzi.  Una delle dificoltà di imparare una lingua straniera è la memorizzazione di tutte la parole (verbi, sostantivi, aggettivi, avverbi, ecc. ecc.) che trovi mentre leggi.  Ma più leggi, più ricordi le parole; la ripetizione, è indispensabile.


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> la chiave per imparare bene una lingua è la ripetizione e la lettura


...e, quando è possibile, la conversazione coi madrelingua.  
Sono d'accordo.


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> ...e, quando è possibile, la conversazione coi madrelingua.
> Sono d'accordo.



Sì, hai ragione.

_Grazie per l'aiuto!_


----------



## bearded




----------



## Starless74

Postilla per l'aspetto "spirituale":_ alcuni monaci praticano la mortificazione della carne.  _


----------



## zipp404

Starless74 said:


> Postilla per l'aspetto "spirituale":_ alcuni monaci praticano la mortificazione della carne. _



_Grazie!_


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> la mortificazione della carne


Sei sicuro che sia (solo) spirituale? Penso alle flagellazioni, ai cilici...


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Sei sicuro che sia (solo) spirituale? Penso alle flagellazioni, ai cilici...


Beh, lo scopo è pur sempre mistico.


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Vorrei puntualizzare che, secondo me, "mortificare" ha sempre un significato "spirituale/psicologico": umiliare, far sentire qualcuno inadeguato al punto che questa persona vorrebbe morire. Nella frase dell'OP è evidentemente usato in senso metaforico, come succede spesso quando si parla di moda.


----------



## zipp404

symposium said:


> Ciao! Vorrei puntualizzare che, secondo me, "mortificare" ha sempre un significato "spirituale/psicologico": umiliare, far sentire qualcuno inadeguato al punto che questa persona vorrebbe morire. *Nella frase dell'OP* è evidentemente usato in senso metaforico, come succede spesso *quando si parla di moda*.



_Grazie!_

(a) Cosa significa "*OP*"?

(b) Che intendi dire con "quando si parla di *moda*"? 

Te lo chiedo perché nella frase citata non si parla di moda, si parla invece dell'impressione dell'autrice del romanzo che i corti capelli bianchi e il grembiule di una nonna non diminuiscono la sua innata eleganza*.*


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Faccio finta di essere al passo coi tempi buttando una sigla qui e un acronimo là pur non essendo sicuro al 100 per 100 del loro significato: OP dovrebbe stare per "original post", cioè il post da cui è partita la discussione. Ho parlato di moda perchè ho letto "eleganza" e ho automaticamente pensato che la frase fosse tratta dall'articolo di una rivista che descriveva il look di una qualche star (il grembiule è l'accessorio indispensabile di questa stagione, domina su tutti i red carpet!). Scherzi a parte, dire che qualcosa mortifica l'aspetto di qualcuno è comunque un'espressione metaforica, un sinonimo di "umiliare, svilire", praticamente.


----------



## zipp404

symposium said:


> ho automaticamente pensato che la frase fosse tratta dall'articolo di una rivista che descriveva il look di una qualche star



No, non si tratta di una rivista di moda.  Il brano è tratto da un romanzo.

_Grazie _per la spiegazione dell'OP.

_Buona giornarta!_


----------

